# Pygmy Chameleon Viv



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

At the reptile show I was lucky enough to find a pair of pygmy chameleons. I've been looking for them, and unexpectedly found them for sale. I also got an awesome 30 tall to set up for them. The pair is currently living in a 10 vertical viv. 

Since I got them Sunday, they have gained more color. Originally they were black, but as you will see in the photos I took there is some shades of green to them. They were wild caught, and most likely not treated for parasites. I'm looking out for some lovely chameleon poop to see if there are some tiny worms. 

So, here are the pics i've got so far of the chameleons, their temporary home, and what is done so far of the 30 tall:

Any comments, questions, and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm uploading more pictures. More to come very soon.
For some reason, i'm not able to load more than 3 at a time.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe one of these days Ill get into pygmy chams. Always wanted to but seem to be a little bit more fragile then darts.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good! If you'd like to get fecals done you'd need a microscope and have to know what to look for, or something along those lines. I'm not sure exactly how they're done. You're better off contacting a vet that deals with exotics. Check out this post for some good info.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

more pictures...


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Odds are there are parasites also odds are that you will do more damage by treating than by leaving them alone. Pigmys do not react well to stress.


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cool! They were black because they were stressed-out. They must be right at home now that they have their color back. Glad you got a pair! I had fun breeding them... 









Booger sized hatchlings are what you get! haha


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

mantisdragon91 said:


> Odds are there are parasites also odds are that you will do more damage by treating than by leaving them alone. Pigmys do not react well to stress.


Valid point. I figured if i'm just keeping pygmys there is no need to put them under the stress of treatment. They can live with the parasites, right?


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Brandon C said:


> Very cool! They were black because they were stressed-out. They must be right at home now that they have their color back. Glad you got a pair! I had fun breeding them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that breeding is difficult for these guys. Do you agree with that?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

dendroman1234 said:


> I've heard that breeding is difficult for these guys. Do you agree with that?


I have heard differently, from what I've seen and heard - they usually just lay the eggs in the substrate and hatch out into tiny little wonders


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

It's wicked how tiny these guys are when they first hatch!!


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

HunterB said:


> I have heard differently, from what I've seen and heard - they usually just lay the eggs in the substrate and hatch out into tiny little wonders


Do you know what the babies eat? Most likely fruit flies, being that crickets are too large. That'd be my guess.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd say so, yes


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

HunterB said:


> I'd say so, yes


I'm hoping they lay eggs.


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

I've always kinda been drawn to these, but never enough to actually get serious about wanting a pair and learning about their husbandry. Are they not like most other Chams that need high ventilation? Will they be ok in an enclosed viv? They look like they're wearing their happy colors, so I'd guess theyre doing fine in the viv right now


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Rhesus Feist said:


> I've always kinda been drawn to these, but never enough to actually get serious about wanting a pair and learning about their husbandry. Are they not like most other Chams that need high ventilation? Will they be ok in an enclosed viv? They look like they're wearing their happy colors, so I'd guess theyre doing fine in the viv right now


These actually do quite well in an enclosed, I had mine set up in an 18x18x24 zoo med in a group of 3 and they were perfect, definitly one of my fav animals I ever had


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

HunterB said:


> These actually do quite well in an enclosed, I had mine set up in an 18x18x24 zoo med in a group of 3 and they were perfect, definitly one of my fav animals I ever had


Did you leave the screen top exposed, or did you cover the top?


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 10, 2010)

Keep the top screen open with a mist once a day. The babies eat fruit flys. Breeding is easy with proper husbandry and a clutch of around 5 eggs can be found an inch under the substrate. The eggs are transparent at first and then turn white then back to transparent when they are close to hatching.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Brandon C said:


> Keep the top screen open with a mist once a day. The babies eat fruit flys. Breeding is easy with proper husbandry and a clutch of around 5 eggs can be found an inch under the substrate. The eggs are transparent at first and then turn white then back to transparent when they are close to hatching.


I shouldn't bother removing the eggs, right?

If I don't find the eggs, and the babies hatch, what will they eat? If I don't feed fruit flies, because I didn't see the eggs. 



Rhesus Feist said:


> I've always kinda been drawn to these, but never enough to actually get serious about wanting a pair and learning about their husbandry. Are they not like most other Chams that need high ventilation? Will they be ok in an enclosed viv? They look like they're wearing their happy colors, so I'd guess theyre doing fine in the viv right now


These guys do best in an enclosed viv, but some ventilation is good. The viv 30tall viv i'm setting up for them has a screen top. 
I'll hopefully get some pictures of that up soon.


----------



## david.cravens (Apr 20, 2010)

Hope you have some good breeding success with these guys, I ordered 6 a few years ago (supposed to be 2 groups of 1.2) all were females, I'm down to my last lone female. Easily one of my favorite non frogs lol. 

I'm sure you'll get plenty of enjoyment out of them.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

I think i've figured out this whole uploading pictures thing.
I'm going to try adding the new pictures to the first post, but here is the link to the image shack photos:
ImageShack Album - 15 images
Don't know if that's going to work.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I LOVED my pygmeleons. Mine were wild caught and didn't live for more than a year. I had success with my female laying and I hatched the eggs without issue. I did not know in the beginning that they retain sperm for up to a year so I got both a male and female. It really wasn't necessary. I wish you luck with yours. They are awesome! I may get more in the future, they are fantastic!!!


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

I managed to get one to eat in front of me today. I keep trying to get a video of it, but once I turn off the camera they decide to eat.

I got an awful quality, quick video of one of them snagging a cricket.
They're pretty fun to watch. 
Hopefully I get better videos in the future.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Also keep in mind this is their temporary tank. I'm in the process of building the new one. (Some pictures of that are in this thread)


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Although it's a crappy video, please watch in HD.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

***PHOTOS OF THE NEW TANK***

I put some plants I already had in there, so far I like it a lot.
I'm going to most likely order some more broms online and maybe more vines.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Here is what i've done so far:






<img src="http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/9170/img0515mc.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/>


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

more...


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)




----------

